# SB Lathe lube question



## ScrapMetal (May 7, 2011)

Before I fire up and actually try to use my SB 11" lathe for destroying metal  I've been trying to "come up to speed" on operation and maintenance.  Looking over the oiling chart on page 134 of "A Guide to Renovating the South Bend Lathe" it's using oil of three different viscosity. Type A: 100 sec., Type B: 150-240 sec., and Type C: 250-500 sec. It goes on to list different companies and names the oils to use but most, if not all, of them are pretty much defunct.

Now, what oils should I be using in their places?

Thanks,

-Ron


----------



## swbrooks (May 7, 2011)

Ron, In the appendix of the manual there are some suggestions for Mobil "DTE" oils that are all currently available. You can buy from Enco, Mcmaster Carr etc and they're not very expensive. Usually less than $20 per gallon. Just get the gallons as you will use them over time. Oil is cheap compared to damaged bearing surfaces so used it liberally. If you're still not sure, let me know. Regards, Steve


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 8, 2011)

Great answers guys although I'm a little embarrassed that I missed that in the appendix :-[ Thanks for gently pointing that out Steve.  Thanks Knudsen.

I will pull out the Enco catalog tonight and see what I can find. My wife will be so thrilled to see another shipment of "stuff" come in. 

-Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 9, 2011)

Okay, I'm confused again. Thought this would be an easy one but...

I think I'm good with the Velocite Oil 10 - Enco #505-2002 

From there I get a little lost. The "old" chart calls for Vactra Oil Light (Type B) and Vactra Oil Heavy Medium (Type C).

As Type B is for gearbox/drive I can see going with the DTE, ISO 32 as it states "For bearings, gears, hydraulics, ..." but it is only available in 5 gal. containers. The Vactra doesn't come as low as ISO 32 it bottoms out at ISO 68. What should I get for my Type B for the gearbox?

Most everything else is Type C and I assume whatever oil I select for this will also be used for the "Bed Way Lubricant" mentioned on the bottom of the old oil chart. Is that correct? Now if I get this right, for my Type C I'd be looking at the Vactra No. 2 ISO 68. I know Steve has the DTE ISO 68 listed but it sits in my mind better to go with something actually listed as a "Way Oil Lubricant" if that's what I'm using it for (Yeah, and general usage as well.) It's still a little confusing as the "old" chart says Vactra Oil Heavy Medium but the Vactra No. 2 is just Medium, going to Vactra No. 3 or 4 goes to ISO 150 and 220 respectively and not what is called for.

So, bottom line, get the Velocite 10 and Vactra No. 2 and just order 5 gal. of DTE ISO 32 or did I miss something (likely  )

-Ron

Oh, and thanks for the heads-up on the oil cans. I have a number of them that are probably older than my lathe, but those you pointed out would be much spiffier. I plan to get a couple.


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 9, 2011)

Wow, thanks Knudsen. That actually all made sense to me. "It's a miracle!" 

With that help I'll be able to get my order in tonight and I'll be destroying metal in no time, just hopefully not anything that is part of the lathe. ;D

Which then leads me in to a different post...

Thanks again Knudsen,

-Ron


----------

